# Posted



## Radop

So, they who readeth the posts can let us who stayth put know were the shall end upeth.

(If you didn't get my meaning, I am staying in Kingston and at the Regiment)


----------



## Canadian Sig

No posting for me this year. I did apply for CSOR but as we are scheduled for roto in early 07 I have been told we are quarantined.


----------



## buzgo

I'm posted and promoted, already happened! Still in Ottawa.


----------



## Bintheredunthat

:blotto:  Did they really use the word "quarantined"?

If so, that would be pretty funny.  Well, at least to me it would.

Kinda reminds me of a quote a co-worker once used.  Funny only if one reads it correctly.  

"The Army -  There's no life.  Like it."

I still snicker whenever I say it to myself.   ;D

Bin


----------



## Radop

signalsguy said:
			
		

> I'm posted and promoted, already happened! Still in Ottawa.



They are waiting until apr for my promotion but still don't know if posted or not and career mangler didn't help me out at all.  He may move me, keep me here or send me on a year long french course.


----------



## MOOXE

I am promoted and posted to 2 Sigs Pet... Anyone else movin?


----------



## Inf Sig

Waiting for the msg to be cut - going back to static!  Since things have changed on the homefront and can not go on tour at this time- post me to somewhere, where there is no temptation!  I must say it has been an experience, and if circumstances presented themselves, would jump at the chance to work with an Inf Bn again.  To those whom have the chance, be it just starting your career, in the middle, or almost the end, you have to experience it - even if it is only for a small exercise or for a couple of years.


- - On another note, to our two brothers from 2VP, who lost their lives - may you suffer no more, and rest in peace - -


----------



## Canadian Sig

Nope, I'm stuck at 2 sigs forever..lol


----------



## luck881

'Cause you deserve it, Sig!


----------



## Radop

Inf Sig said:
			
		

> - - On another note, to our two brothers from 2VP, who lost their lives - may you suffer no more, and rest in peace - -



And lets not forget those who were wounded.  May they get better soon!


----------



## Radop

Why didn't you just use the posted forum?  Now we have two different ones.  You will enjoy 2 Sigs though, right Luck!


----------



## buzgo

Hey, they even have a new 'building"!!! I was down there last week, drove by the M lines and was surprised to see that M9 was no more!


----------



## Radop

M9 is gone?  I knew they were building a new building by the sprung shelter but I never knew they were getting rid of M9.  Hey maybe they would all be replaced in the near future.


----------



## Peace

Looks like Im goin to Edmonton with 4 others from the current apprentice course, but we dont have our messages yet so i dont know exactally where in about.


----------



## KaptKain

Posted to Halifax. Heh, guess I can say I am promoted as well...from being a CFSCE "Student" for over a year and now back to the workforce.
Any of ya ever been to TX Site in Newport Corner, Nova Scotia? Thats my new hangout for a few years.


----------



## Radop

Your going to the gateway?  Don't know many who have been there but have talked to them on HF through the IMRCT and QRT.  Are you an Officer or NCO?  If an NCO, how did you get there off your 3s?


----------



## 291er

I'm from Brooklyn, NS originally, right near Newport Corner.  Let me tell you, there's not much in the area...nice place to grow up though, pretty quiet.  Did'nt know Sig Ops were there, I was under the impression it was Navy guys, then again, I'm a 291er so what do I know?


----------



## JSR OP

Radop, we will both be promoted, and we will both move to new cages right next to each other where you can still complain that my exercise wheel squeeks too loudly, and that my water bottle keeps leaking water onto your cage floor!  

 ;D


----------



## Radop

Not so fast, convoy commander.  I may be speaking le ding dong this summer for a job, out of the regiment, away from your leaky mlvws and lsvws, lol


----------



## JSR OP

Great.  I'll have to put up with your abuse in two languages later....


----------



## Radop

JSR OP said:
			
		

> Great.  I'll have to put up with your abuse in two languages later....



Oui, oui mon corporal!


----------



## MOOXE

Finally got my message. Off to 2 RCHA. Should be a good go.


----------



## uniballer

I finally finished my screening for Suffield and now waiting for the final mesg to come back.
Anybody else here been posted to Suffield and be able to tell me what to expect besides brits, 3 trees, glow in the dark grass and isolation?


----------



## Radop

I know most of the sig ops that are out there.  Where are you going there?  Guns, PPCLI or base?


----------



## Roy Harding

uniballer said:
			
		

> I finally finished my screening for Suffield and now waiting for the final mesg to come back.
> Anybody else here been posted to Suffield and be able to tell me what to expect besides brits, 3 trees, glow in the dark grass and isolation?



Aside from exercises, and occasional visits to my friend, I have not been to Suffield.  I do, however, have a friend who fell so much in love with the place that he got out rather than be posted away.

I see him once in a while, and visit him occasionally as well - he's happy, he loves the wide open spaces, and he highly recommends that part of the country to everyone he meets.

Personally, I'm more of a "mountain" person, than a "prairie" person - but different strokes for different folks.

Having said all that - I cannot think of a single place which cannot be made a wonderful posting by dint of trying.  Approached with the right attitude, and a willingness to pitch in and make a difference, there is no place on earth which cannot be a satisfying place to live.

You'll have a good time no matter where you may be posted - you bring the good times with you.


Roy Harding


----------



## Radop

[flash=200,200]http://Message is in!!!!

Going to the language school here on base for the year long course.

But of course, Afghanistan is calling and I must answer the call before I go parlez le ding dong.[/flash]


----------



## Radop

Going on a year long French course     8)   :threat:   :warstory:


----------



## buzgo

Why not a year long Pashto course?
 :


----------



## uniballer

uniballer said:
			
		

> I finally finished my screening for Suffield and now waiting for the final mesg to come back.
> Anybody else here been posted to Suffield and be able to tell me what to expect besides brits, 3 trees, glow in the dark grass and isolation?




CANCELLED..........still in posting limbo though


----------



## Radop

signalsguy said:
			
		

> Why not a year long Pashto course?
> :



Speaking of silly things, this guy at supply in KAF told us he could not give us IR flags because he never had any.  He gave us the infrared ones instead.  lol.  (you may think I am joking but this actually happened).  Well Mohamad is calling, got to go.

Since we are on a sandy topic, I should ask how you like the new unit?  Are you guys going to start wearing tan Cadpat to match your hats? lol


----------



## buzgo

Urban cam - jeans and a tshirt.


----------



## canadianblue

I got my posting, getting sent off to CFB Winnipeg. Not sure what I'll be doing over there, but it looks like the chances of deployment just dropped off a bit.


----------



## Mojo Magnum

One step closer to the big "A-stan"

I'll be showing my ugly mug in Pet at HQ and Sigs as of late September.

Anyone know what a newbie does there?


----------



## buzgo

Folds canvas.


----------



## Michael OLeary

Range sentry.


----------



## canadianblue

What would a Sig Op do in Winnipeg?


----------



## buzgo

Sigs Guy said:
			
		

> What would a Sig Op do in Winnipeg?



Load the paper into the printers in the message centre. Maybe if you're lucky you will re-ink the stamp pads...



I honestly have no idea. Probably working in the message centre though.


----------



## Radop

Mojo Magnum said:
			
		

> One step closer to the big "A-stan"
> 
> I'll be showing my ugly mug in Pet at HQ and Sigs as of late September.
> 
> Anyone know what a newbie does there?



Yes, hehehehe. (by the way, that is my evil laugh)

You may miss the boat this time to the sandbox though as you will not get the training in time for the deployment.  Things aren't as rosy as they appear.  War has no glamour except in the movies.

You will probably start off in the CP or Rover section.


----------



## Canadian Sig

Well if he comes to Rovers he's mine to torture Radop..lol


----------



## steen15

Well I'm getting out of Shilo and heading to JSR, 1 Sqn D Troop.  Anyone know how deployable the troop is?  From what I gather from people around here is that it will pretty much be like my job here in Shilo, IS Section...weeeeee


----------



## Ansibomb

Delta TP is the deployable TLAN det.. they handle the lan stuff over seas
Bravo TP is the IS tp.. full of broken people and smart guys
Alpha force =D is the TAT troop.. We go and setup with guys from delta and 3 sqn (sat comms) any new ops that show up.

but change is on the way and it might not be that setup for much longer.


----------



## AndrewB2020

Going to ! Sqn B Tp IS STores....(I'm sorry sir you said we're going for a 10 Km run tomorrow...sorry sir you're not entitled to a computer now..lol)...Just spent a year in sunny Suffield G6 ...nice place actually..good PT program there...never out of sight of the PMQ's when you run or march and ball hockey or penalty basketball too....yaaaaaaaay..and I know there's a few who know what I'm talking about  8)....But if you ever get the chance go to Suffield it's a very unique experience...I enjoyed my time there..and the MCpl they have in the G6 ohh man he's the greatest MCpl in the army - we all love him...aint t hat right Keith...lol..in all honesty take a posting to Suffield - you wont be disappointed..hell I got promoted out of it.


----------



## Radop

Holy crow JSR.  Talk about a home coming.  I am no longer at the regiment but have gone to some base functions and noticed half the people I worked with there in the 90s are back!!!  What's up with that?


----------



## buzgo

Wow, it must be like a retirement community in Kingston now!


----------



## Canadian Sig

Pet shipped a whole lot of senior citizens off to the regiment this year.  ;D


----------



## Radop

Canadian Sig said:
			
		

> Pet shipped a whole lot of senior citizens off to the regiment this year.  ;D



You were almost a senior citizen when you were a private and I don't see you down here, hehehe!

Having fun up in pet I see by your comments above.


----------



## MikeL

When I finish up my QL3 I'm going to 2PPCLI, gonna try to change it to 1PPCLI though


----------



## canadianblue

I got posted to Winnipeg in the ComCen, gotta say I enjoy it so far. Static isn't all that bad, still have a chance to do some interesting taskings. Plus I love the work environment at 17 Wing.


----------



## D3V1L6

What are these wonderful things you call outpostings? Commcentres? where is Ottawa?  Hmmmmmmm

looking at year# 9 in the field!! Huahh.  

Work harder, not Smarter.


----------



## canadianblue

You know your posting message. That usually comes through a Comcen first, so usually we correct messages, do alot of message traffic. It's kindof boring, you can make it interesting if you really work at it though.


----------



## D3V1L6

LOL, I know what a commcen is....I was being sarcastic.  At this rate, I can predict the next 11 years of my career.....all in the field.  Who knows, maybe this carreer manager might recognize the hard work that all the guys in field units have put in for the last 8-10 years and reward them with something other than a posting from 1st Bn to 3rd Bn, or Shilo to Petawawa.


----------



## MOOXE

Do posting messages come through any commcens anymore? I just got posted out of the Commcen in Ottawa and it was months since we sent posting messages. At one time they ALL (for all the Forces) came through a specific machine, approx 15,000 a year. Then it stopped and started going through another system... DEMS-II? Only posting messages we recieved were amendements or cancellations.


----------



## George Wallace

Step into the 21st Century and the world of Bill Gates and all........most are starting to travel via email..... ;D


----------



## D3V1L6

No posting message is official ti'll its been handed to you through your orderly room.  Email are typically just a friendly heads up.


----------



## aesop081

D3V1L6 said:
			
		

> No posting message is official ti'll its been handed to you through your orderly room.  Email are typically just a friendly heads up.



They tend to travel via email from the career shop to your unit OR these days with the member as CC...specialy when dealing with short fuse postings


----------



## D3V1L6

Rgr,  I juts remember getting my posting msg by email, however I couldnt do anything until its was actually received and processed by the OR


----------



## aesop081

D3V1L6 said:
			
		

> Rgr,  I juts remember getting my posting msg by email, however I couldnt do anything until its was actually received and processed by the OR



I got my last 2 by email as well and had 2 wait for the "real" one to be in the OR and IRP before getting anything done.


----------



## canadianblue

I believe we deal with posting messages, but they do usually go through e-mail. Most of the time we will get retirement messages though.


----------



## Radop

Technically speaking, you should not get it until it has gone through the OR.  When I have gotten it by e-mail, it was a scanned copy and a link to the one on the common drive .  I forget the name of the system they have to store them but it is like Acrobat.


----------



## Radop

Well as solid as jellow gets, I am posted to Ottawa and Tunney's pasture this comming summer.  Don't know what to think of that but it will be my first static posting of my career (cringe).  Should have my msg by March.


----------



## canadianblue

I got posted static right out of Kingston, I guess it's alright. I'd rather be working with computer's, or something abit more interesting. But either way I'm gonna be able to upgrade my education, and hopefully within a few years be doing university fulltime.


----------



## Radop

19 yrs old and in a static posting, are you nuts?  Get the field out while your young.


----------



## canadianblue

Don't have the option, I originally requested Edmonton.


----------



## buzgo

Where are you going to at Tunney's radop?


----------



## Radop

I wil send you a e-mail on that one as it has a bunch of letters and numbers I have now clue in what they stand for, lol.  Deploy me, send me to the field, but an office??? What are they thinking?  My wife keeps telling me it will be nice having me around for a while without worrying about me going overseas at a moments notice like the last two missions.  I may be divorsed after a year at home with no field or deployment time, lol.


----------



## Pinto

OK, I have an ethical question: Is it permissible to get FIGMO without any posting message, a full 523 days before a possible posting date? I mean, technically, "GMO" would not apply, as I have not yet "Got My Orders..." But man, am I feeling it anyway. The reason? well, the CM told me I am moving (out of NDHQ, YAY!) in '08... I'm hoping for a CO's job, but failing that, it looks like The Regiment...

Is counting down days a bad thing??? 

Cheers!


----------



## George Wallace

It is permissible to get a "Shorttimer's" shirt for your last 28 to 31 days (depending on month).   530 odd days just don't fit on the shirt in bold enough print.  Remember that it must be accompanied by a red permanent felt marker with which to check off the days.      ;D


----------



## JSR OP

Radop said:
			
		

> I wil send you a e-mail on that one as it has a bunch of letters and numbers I have now clue in what they stand for, lol.  Deploy me, send me to the field, but an office??? What are they thinking?  My wife keeps telling me it will be nice having me around for a while without worrying about me going overseas at a moments notice like the last two missions.  I may be divorsed after a year at home with no field or deployment time, lol.



What you fail to realize, Radop, is that you have been placed into that proverbial pasture, and it's not a Field of Green!  Over time, the green lush grass has yellowed with age,  what do they call it, ah yes, that's' right, the September Years.  Soon they big Red tractor will come by and mow it all down.  Enjoy these times.  each moment that remains, becomes more precious as each moment passes!

But don't fret Radop, you can live vicariously through others.  For instance, I'll send you an email from Kandahar every know and then! >

You can expect the first one in about a week or two!


----------



## Canadian Sig

Don't sweat it Radop. I will have the other half tell you all about Kandahar once she heads over in April  ;D . Oh and that damned 99er job has become permanent  :crybaby:


----------



## Radop

JSR OP said:
			
		

> But don't fret Radop, you can live vicariously through others.  For instance, I'll send you an email from Kandahar every know and then! >
> 
> You can expect the first one in about a week or two!



I KNOW you will and every NOW and again is fine.  Keeps me in my place but I forget why due to my advancing years and too much grazing.  Take a bat with you so you can send the rockets back to the Telliman in the sand.

By the way, ZBM2 to you.  HEHEHE should I say that in French - HèHèHè

Cndsigs

damned 99er job has become permanent  -  HEHEHE or should I say that in French as well - HèHèHè


----------



## JSR OP

Radop said:
			
		

> By the way, ZBM2 to you.



 Could that be why they are giving me some Cpls and Ptes?  To keep me off the radios?  Propably a good idea!

I'm off to Trenton this afternoon.  I guess I'll soon find out!

Cheers!


----------



## 211RadOp

CCO just told me, another year in Kingston   :cheers:

Enjoy your time out to Pasture RadOp, I served a five year sentance there.


----------



## Jammer

No whining about going static!!!
18 yrs in the field and no end in sight. CM just posted me back to Pet (3 RCR), and TF 3-08...damn I just got back 7weeks ago for the third time...sheesh!!


----------



## Canadian Sig

Posting central at 3 RCR. I know about 6 guys from 2 Sigs who are posted to third herd this year.


----------



## AndrewB2020

Jammer said:
			
		

> No whining about going static!!!
> 18 yrs in the field and no end in sight. CM just posted me back to Pet (3 RCR), and TF 3-08...damn I just got back 7weeks ago for the third time...sheesh!!



Don't sweat it Jammer - Maybe they'll send you to the Leadersip school. You should try coming across the compound but make sure your beret is on. Wouldn't want to get caught in the lines without your beret.- Been in 3 different jobs in 9 months.  Send me back to Suffield  - 9D would appreciate it.


----------



## radop215

andrew:
the postition is opened up!  we only just got a screening for a dude in edm, and that doesnt mean hes actually coming here.  
come and fill my boots, theyre really not all that big.
besides the crypto account would love your TLC!!


----------



## AndrewB2020

Hell I'd be there in a heartbeat.  Besides Little Vincy can handle the secret squirrel crap. Hey if the CM asked me to go back I'd be gone..hey wait a minute - that would explain the sudden disturbance in the force Thursday.  Maybe I  am posted back..I could only wish.


----------



## radop215

i knew my stomach was upset for a reason.  maybe you really are coming back!


----------



## AndrewB2020

LOL - well woke up 9er Delta with the news that the CM needed someone to fill the position and that he figured I should go complete my tour out there....Talk about ice cold reception...thought she was gonna kill me - but she also wants me to go out there - even my sub c/s's want to go back.  oh well gues I'll jsut have to wait and see -It's still on my MPRR that I want to go out there as a preference.  Hurry up and wait I guess.


----------



## Radop

It is official, I am riding a desk now.  In Ottawa, no subs but still working on satcom.


----------



## 211RadOp

Watch our for them 'roids    ;D


----------



## Sig_Des

Well, it looks like end of August, I'm headed to 1 HQ & Sigs...finally out of Ottawa!


----------



## Canadian Sig

Not really a posting but...TFA as of mid-Aug until Feb 09.  ;D


----------



## 211RadOp

Posting messages are starting to come out. Mine was cut 102019Z Mar and I won a free trip to...


_*2 CMBG HQ & Sigs*_


----------



## Padraig OCinnead

I just got my posting msg sent to me by the A/CCO. I am RFTS 744 Vancouver bound! When I get back in Apr from Ex in the Caribean I can officially start my slide into posting slumpville.


----------



## Jammer

I'll see you there Al. Still not too late to join us on 3-08...


----------



## Sig_Des

Still rockin' it out West in Edmonton, no posting for me, and heading over on 1-09


----------



## 211RadOp

Jammer said:
			
		

> I'll see you there Al. Still not too late to join us on 3-08...



Was talking with the RCD Sigs WO, he said that it might actually be CER. We'll see.

I'm going to see if I can talk to the CCO during MG next month and see what he has to say.


----------



## 211RadOp

Nope, it is 2 Sigs. Couldn't convice the CCO otherwise. Oh well, IR in Pet can't  be that bad  :


----------



## uniballer

Still stuck in Borden, but tasked to TFA 1-09 with lots of nice work-up away from Borden before I go


----------

